# Amp Settings Database



## noodles

For obvious reasons, this is a pretty common topic in gear section. So, I think it would be a good idea to have a stuck thread to list amp settings. Please use the following format, and please treat knob setting like the face of a clock. Obviously, not all categories will apply to all amps.

Brief Description
Manufacturer & Model
Channel, Mode, and Switches
Channel Volume
Presence
Resonance
Depth
Bass
Middle
Treble
Gain 1
Gain 2

So, for an example:

Crunchy British Rhythm
Mesa/Boogie Dual Rectifier Roadster
Channel 2, Brit, 50w, recto tracking
Volume 10:30
Presence 11:00
Bass 11:30
Middle 10:30
Treble 12:30
Gain 2:30

Go ahead and list all the setting for your amp in one post, but use a separate post for a different amp. Please keep this clean by going back and editing your post if you add new setting on the same amp.

*KEEP THIS FREE OF DISCUSSION.* If you want to discuss setting with someone, send them a PM or start a thread about it.


----------



## stuh84

I'll add the rest later when I get home, and edit this post up in a bit

Full and cutting modern rhythm tone
Engl Invader 150
Channel 2, High Gain, Bright Mode
Volume - dimed
Presence - 3:00
Depth Control - 8:00
Bass - 11:00
Middle - 4:00
Treble - 3:00
Gain - 10:30


----------



## Hcash

*Digitech 2112*

*Takes deep breath...*


Chanel 49: 


*Front page*:
Knob 1) 8
Knob 2) 8
Knob 3) 8
Knob 4) 80% 

*Preamp*:
Page 1:
Knob 1) 
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) Custom
Page 2:
Knob 1) 0
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 0
Knob 4) 80%

*Compressor*:
Page 1:
Knob 1) On
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) Custom
Page 2:
Knob 1) -20
Knob 2) 3.50
Knob 3) 4
Knob 4) 
Page 3:
Knob 1) 18.0
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) 

*Tube Distortion*:
Page 1:
Knob 1) On
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) Custom
Page 2:
Knob 1) 
Knob 2) 4
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) 90%

*Tube GEQ10*:
Page 1:
Knob 1) On
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) Custom
Page 2:
Knob 1) 100%
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) In
Knob 4) 
Page 3:
Knob 1) 10
Knob 2) 10
Knob 3) 8
Knob 4) 7
Page 4:
Knob 1) 9
Knob 2) 10
Knob 3) 10
Knob 4) 11
Page 5:
Knob 1) 11
Knob 2) 10
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) 


*Distortion*:
Page 1:
Knob 1) Off
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) Custom

*Dist. GEQ10*: 
Page 1:
Knob 1) Off
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
 Knob 4) Custom

*Noise Gate*:
Page 1: 
Knob 1) On
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) Custom
Page 2:
Knob 1) 2
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) 
 Page 3:
Knob 1) -15
Knob 2) 3
Knob 3) 1
Knob 4) 4

*Master Mix*: 
Page 1:
Knob 1) 
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 20%
Knob 4) 80%
Page 2:
Knob 1) Byp
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) 
Page 3:
Knob 1) Off
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 
Knob 4) 
 Page 4:
Knob 1) 100%
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 2
Knob 4) 
Page 5: 
Knob 1) 
Knob 2) 
Knob 3) 1.5
Knob 4) 2.0




Sorry that was very long winded but it kept it easy to read... As for the stuff on that chanel I didn't mention, you can do yourself. I don't use wah so I have mine off. I don't use the effects loop for anything but my tuner, so that is off as well. I have additional EQ's running internally but I'm too lazy to write that out... The thing I love about this preamp is you can just tweek from "my settings: to get it sounding good with your guitar/cab, but if it sounds bad after messing with it you don't have to go back and redo everything. Just hit the program button and switch over to another channel then back and it back to where it was last saved at... It's like Playstation for guitar. If you like this setting though, be sure to hit the store button three times.


P.S. The "Knobs" where there is nothing written, (In the above text) there isn't an option for that knob on the 2112.


----------



## budda

Rhythm and Lead metal tone (ultra and crunch respectively)
Peavey JSX
Crunch and Ultra channels, FAT off on both
channel volume 10:00
Master volume: as high as I can get away with
Presence 2:30
Resonance 2:00
Bass 2:00
Middle 2:45
Treble 2:45
Gain (crunch) 12:00
Gain (ultra) 9:45


----------



## dtrax

*Crunchy and Meaty Mid Gain*

Mesa/Boogie F-30 combo
CH2 + Contour
Gain: 9:00-10:00
Treble: 3:00
Mid: 4:00
Bass: 10:00
Reverb: OFF (or up to 1:00 for bluesly lead shit)
Master: 8:00 and up

Notes: Works well with bridge humbucker as well as singlecoils for bluesly riffs.

----------

*Tight Metal Rhythm*

Mesa/Boogie F-30 combo
CH2 + Contour
Gain: 3:00
Treble: 3:00
Mid: 10:00
Bass: 8:00
Reverb: OFF
Master 8:00 and up

Notes: Slight adjustments with the Mid and Bass knobs affect the 'tightness' of palm mutes. Add or subtract depending on the guitar/PU's/etc...


----------



## InTheRavensName

I don't know if it's appropriate to put up requests, but if anyone fancies adding some for 5150/6505's then it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## loktide

Bright and Depth: disengaged
Gain 10:00 (11:00 without boost)
Bass 12:00
Middle 16:30
Treble 14:00
Presence 9:00


----------



## uz3r

Lead Channel
Pre: 6.5
Low: 6
Mid: 7
High: 6
Post: 3 - 4
Resonance: 5
Presence: 8

(This is using the face numbers, not o'clock numbers)


----------



## col

Clean:

(o'clock)
vol 10
pres 1
gain maxed
bass 10
mids 12
treble 12

Crunch:

vol 3
pres 11
gain 1
bass 10
mids 1
treble 12

Lead:
vol 3
pres 11
gain 10-11
bass 9
mids 3
treble 12

deep knob at 12 o'clock


MAKO MAK2 WHITE (mahogany guitar, Lundgren M7)

Preamp 6 Gain 6 Bass 4 Mid 7 Treble 8 Freak 3 Presence 8 Deep 8 Sub 0


----------



## kmanick

Rectoverb "Tight Metal" tone
Output 11:00
master 10:00
pres 9:00
bass 10:00
mids 1:00
treble 12:00
gain 1:00
On Vintage mode with my SD-1 in 
front, level dimed tone 11:00 gain 7:00
MXR 10 Band EQ in loop
16KHZ -3
2KHZ + 1
1KHZ-1
250HZ +2
125HZ-2
32.25HZ -6
Nice and articulate. the MXR works wonders.


----------



## Heeboja

John Petrucci'ish sound
ENGL Fireball
High Gain
Presence 10:00
Depth and Bright Disengaged
Bass 3:30
Middle 12:00
Treble 10:00
Gain 12:30

You can really hear the pick when using neck PU. Try doing some Erotomania or overture.


----------



## Daemoniac

Randall VMAX; Heavy rhythm/thick lead

i dont understand the whole 'clock dial' thing, so my settings are from 1 to 10. seems more logical (no offence meant, i just didnt understand the other way)

Tube Channel
Voicing switch in (modern voicing)
Graphic EQ on

Gain: 8
Bass: 8
Mid: 4
High: 9/10
Presence: 7
Level: 4

GRAPHIC EQ ON, with following settings:
50: 10
250: 4
750: 8
1.2K: 7
2.4K: 4
5K: 10

Master Presence: 7
Master Density: 6

Gives a real thick sounding grind when you dig into the strings. Theres also an optional gain boost that makes the tone a little more saturated, and adds a nice amount more grind to it, better for solid rhythm work though.

Thick SS Rhythm:
Sustain boost on
Graphic EQ on

Gain: 10
Level: 5
Bass: 6
Mid: 5
High: 10
Presence: 8

Master Presence: 8
Master Density: 7

Graphic EQ ON, same settings as above.

Gives a far bassier sound, with a distortion more like a thicker, better sounding Digitech Death Metal Pedal. It definately has a sort of 'buzzy' quality to it, a little like the Rivera K Tre head. I use it with active pickups (blackouts) and theres still very little clipping on the SS channel, it sounds really raw and huuuuuge. Best SS tone ive ever heard  (if i do say so myself...)

Probably more rhythm settings, but theres nothing stopping you using them for lead, although that SS setting would get really muddy in a mix... (ive just never had to use it like that yet..)

Unless you are a 'nu-metal' fan like me, then it is just perfect.


----------



## Kotex

*Peavey Valve King 100*
*Cool thrash sound/ fender like clean sound*

*Lead*

(Damping)
Presence: 8
Resonance: 9

(Lead)
Treble:4.2
Mid: 4
Bass: 7.1
Boost Volume: Engaged
Gain Boost: Engaged
Master Gain: 7

(Clean)

Treble: 5.1
Mid: 6.9
Bass: 4.1
Bright Boost: Not Engaged


----------



## ulao

5150 settings...

I tried to get the forum html to look nice pasted in there but, I fail...


5150 Combo Settings



​


----------



## Meldville

5150II heavy modern rhythm tone

Pre - 6
Low - 4.5
Mid - 7.5
High - 6
Post - 4ish
Presence - 3
Resonance - 5

This is how I have mine tweaked, sitting atop a Vader 4X12. Of course, I also have a boost in front to push the tubes a bit harder.


----------



## hellion

Rocktron Piranha

Modern Distortion Mode
Bass 12
Mid -11
Mid Freq 350
Treble 11
Gain 59
Level 26
Input Drive maxed out

Rocktron Pro-Gap Ultra 1.0

Pre Treble - Off
Pre Bass Cut - Off
Pre Midband - +13.0
Pre Midband Freq - 1.0khz
Pre Mid Q - 2
Gain - 65
Variac ADJ - 10
Rectifier - S.State
Post Bass - +5.0
Post Treble - +2.0
Post Mid - -9.5
Post Mid Freq - 875hz
Post Mid Q - 0
Output Level - 92
Hush - 45
Shape - On
Fixed Wah - Off

Remember to set the global bass/treble knobs on the front to zero.


----------



## labelthief

tight huge crunch on a mesa roadster

channel four, modern. im a huge fan of the way the amp is voiced.. since im a mesa type guy.. its definetly not a scooped like or compressed traditional death metal tone, you cant really get that out of a mesa imo. but anyway. this is driven by a lordovchaos modded ts808 level all the way up, tone at 10oclock, overdrive at 0

gain- between 12 and 1 oclock
bass- between 11 and 12 oclock
mids, between 10 and 11 oclock
presence - 0
treble- 12 oclock
master volume - 11-12 oclock
output - 1 oclock

im using orange cabs and mesa 6l6 tubes for this.

i use similar settings except switched to vintage for my lead tone i believe.


----------



## lundvall

InTheRavensName said:


> I don't know if it's appropriate to put up requests, but if anyone fancies adding some for 5150/6505's then it would be greatly appreciated




Here are a lot of different settnings of the 5150/6505:
The EVH Guitar Registry - 5150 Amp Settings


----------



## crob1565

Yeah so one thing I've discovered after owning the AT100 for a while...is that its not as bad as some folks would like to admit...there's a trick to it..

This is my general tone. Its very Articulate. I'll put a vid up at some point.

Preamp Volume: MAX
Contour: OFF
High: 2
Mid: 2 or 3
Low: 8
Low Res: 8
Gain: 6

The amp is voiced strangely. The Mid control really is focused too high...its more like a high mid control...if you turn the contour off...1K actually becomes audible...and Mid range is your friend! 

Better tubes really helps to. I also use my quadraverb to boost the mids too...only slightly though. Hope this is useful to other AT100 users


----------



## m3ta1head

Here's my favorite tone dialed in on a triple. This is a dark, aggressive, and full rhythm sound. Very chunky-palm mutes are insane.

Mesa/Boogie Triple Rectifier 150
Channel 3, Modern, diode rectification, loop bypassed
Channel Master 9:00
Presence 7:30
Bass 10:30
Middle 11:30
Treble 11:55
Gain 2:00

And a video with crappy crappy sound


----------



## BlindingLight7

Ultra Channel> Moderm Setting
Any Volume, but i enjoy it where your can feel you balls tingle from the loudness....giggidy
Bass 12 (o'clock)
Middle 10
Treble 2 
Gain 1 12


blah


----------



## SuperD

First post, seems only right it should be here, as I am an amp settings addict!!!!
Here is how I dial up my Blockletter 5150 for rehearsal...keep in mind I tweak for shows depending on venue etc.
ENJOY!

From left to right: (o'Clock)

Green channel Pre: 2:00
Crunch: In
Bright: In
Red Channel Pre: 7:00 (That's almost off...less than the number 1 on the dial !)
Bass: 1:00
Mid: 9:00
Treb: 12:30
Green channel Post: 10:00
Red channel Post: 2:00
Res: 1:30
Pres: 2:45 (lol!! Touchy touchy knob!)

Boss SD-1 in front, 
Tone: 11:30
Gain: 8:00
Level: 12:30

Marshall 1960A's (x2 on the floor) w/celestion75's

Green w/SD-1 for rhythm, Red with NO SD-1 for a surprising clean, Red WITH SD-1 for a slightly gritty OD, and a GE-7 in the loop strictly as a lead boost that sits on the amp.

Amp switcher and SD-1 on the floor out front and I have at least 4 tones at my disposal...


----------



## Distortion

Here's a very saturated tone for a Mesa Dual rectifier 3channel head. Set the power switch to Spongy and use the tube rectifier.

It does seem over saturated but I used my EMG 81-7 equipped guitar and I find that they are a bit dry and sterile so that's why the gain is up there close to 3o'clock.

Even though this seems ultra saturated and maybe muddy, it is in fact very articulate because of the mids. I even sometimes use my Boss MT-2 (distortion 0, level a little less than half way) to push it over the edge and it sounds even more saturated but maintains a very articulate sound.

Love this amp, hope someone will enjoy these settings too


----------



## Petef2007

OK here goes, everything is in o'clock terms:

VHT SIG X

CLEAN CHANNEL: 
Bloom
40 watt
Fat
No boost
Treble: 11
Mid: 3
Bass: 1
Presence: 12
Depth: 1:30

RHYTHM CHANNEL:
Burn
100 Watt
Boost on
Gain 1: 10
Gain 2: 3
More engaged
Wood engaged
Treble: 1
Mid: 3
Bass: 11
Depth: 12
Presence: 2

LEAD CHANNEL:
Blow
100 watt
Boost on
Gain 1: 1
Gain 2: 4
More engaged
Wood engaged
Treble: 2
Mid: 4
Bass: 12
Presence: 2
Depth: 12


----------



## 1349sevengal

Great lead metal sound
Peavey 5150 EVH
Lead channel, crunch off, brightness on.
Lead channel volume: 4
Presence: 3
Resonance:7
Bass:4
Middle:2.5
Treble:8
Lead Gain:5.5

I use a smartgate pedal and i run it through an orange 2x12 with v30's. I usually play it with an esp ec-400 with emg 81/60 or esp sc-608b with emg 808's.


----------



## Meldville

My contribution is one that might not really help anyone, as I don't know a single person who has this amp, but oh well!

Sludgy yet still fairly tight crust-infused death metal tone:

Engl e504 Straight 100

Bass - 11 o clock
Mids - 1:30
High - 12:30 or so
Presence - 2:30ish
channel vol - 11 o clock
master volume - loooooow (this thing gets loud as fuck REALLY fast)

ALL the switches (save for the channel volume override) are engaged on the channel

all through an oversized 4x12 and VOILA.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

Line 6 Spider Valve 2x12
Modern Dual/Tri Rec gain setting
-Insane Amber
1-10 scale
-Channel Volume: 7
-Presence: 9
-Bass: 10
-Middle: 0
-Treble: 10
-Gain: 9


----------



## newamerikangospel

What I am running for my Framus as of right now, using g25 matching cab

Lead Channel - Rhthym (The Lead channel has fuller mids/harmonically complex structure, and is overall more focused in my opinion) (using 0-10/non "O'clock")

Gain 3-, Presence 1.5+/-, Volume 8 (This brings alot of the richness out. I think its clipping the v5/phase inverter. Whatever it is, its magical)
Bass2.5+, Mid 8.5+/-, Treble 3.5+/-

Crunch - Lead
Gain 8.5, Presence 3-, Volume 9+/-
Bass 3, Mid 10, Treble 2-

+ = A tad over
- = A tad under
+/- = somewhere in the area (read as suffix, ish. Example 8.5ish)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Atomic_gerbil said:


> Line 6 Spider Valve 2x12
> Modern Dual/Tri Rec gain setting
> -Insane Amber
> 1-10 scale
> -Channel Volume: 7
> -Presence: 9
> -Bass: 10
> -Middle: 0
> -Treble: 10
> -Gain: 9


----------



## diseasewithin

He published on his site...very nice. Jpegs on the site under his gear tab. Hardly made a tweak off of those.


----------



## y8c616

*Ashdown Fallen Angel 60dsp*
Gain: 8
Treble: 8
Mid: 7
Bass: 4
Nice chunky, but not fuzzy rhythm tone. Just hit delay and boost for leads
NB: This head is reeeeally bass-heavy, hence the low bass setting and high trble and mids on my setting


----------



## Herb Dorklift

*Mesa Boogie Mark IV - Chunky Rhythm (Recto-esque)*

Lead Channel & EQ
Gain - 7.5/8 pulled
Treble - 7
Mids - 5.5
Bass - 2.5
Drive - 8 pulled
Presence - 2.5 pushed

Set volumes to whatever you want.

Mid Gain
Triode
Simul Class
Full Power or Tweed

Set EQ like the attached pic.

(The 1st and 4th sliders are supposed to be at the top line, the 3rd slider at the bottom)


----------



## lcsper

*Mesa/Boogie Dual Rectifier Roadster - 4 Channel All Around Setup

*Here's one I personally like for my Roadster:

Output - 11'o clock
Solo - 12'o clock

Channel 1 - Breathing, articulate Tweed cleans
Mode - Tweed
Master - adjust according to your playing volume, but make sure it is not set any higher than 12'o clock
Presence - 1'o clock
Bass - 2'o clock
Mids - 10'o clock
Highs - 1'o clock
Gain - 12'o clock

Channel 2 - Gritty Cleans (or Blues Lead with solo switch engaged)
Mode - Fat
Master - same as channel 1
Prescence - 11'o clock
Bass - 11'o clock
Mids - 1'o clock
Highs - 2'o clock
Gain - 2'o clock

Channel 3 - Chunky, tight distortion for rhythms (and if you got a tube screamer awesome leads)
Mode - Vintage
Master - adjust to playing volumes
Prescence - 2'o clock
Bass - 1'o clock
Mids - 2'o clock
Highs - 12:30
Gain - 1:30 - 2:30

Tube screamer settings - Keep everything flat and just turn gain up a tad, depending on how much gain you need for your leads

Channel 4 - Screamming leads
Mode - Modern
Master - same as Ch. 3
Prescence - 12'o clock
Bass - 11'o clock
Mids - 1'o clock
Highs - 2'o clock
Gain - 2'o clock
Solo switch engaged

These settings should give you some great sounds depending on what guitar you use


----------



## Taylor2

*Amp : Peavey 6505+*
Tight, clear, articulate and cutting metal tones.
Lead Channel
Pre : 10:00 - 11:00
Low : 12:00
Mid : 1:00
High : 1:00
Resonance : 12:00
Presence : 2:00
Post : 11:00

I use a Mesa 4x12 Recto cab. V30's.
Works great for most places, adjust carefully for different environments.
Run the tubes warmer, while keeping the gain low and the master high, with a strong pick attack will keep it rather big sounding whilst keeping clear from the low preamp gain.
Doing this also keeps the fizz low.


----------



## col

I'm using the crunch channel for high gain and the lead channel for cleans:

Crunch channel:
Crunch pushed in, bright off
pregain 5
bass 4
mids 7
treble 6
resonance 5
presence 6
post gain 5

Lead channel:
pregain 0.5
post gain 8

This is with a Marshall 1960A with G12T75's.

Diezel Herbert

Treble 11:00
Mids 1:00
Bass 11:00
Gain 12:00
Ch vol 10:00
Presence 11:00
Deep 12:00
Master 10:00

Mid cut 10:00
Level 1:00


----------



## Metalus

Anybody got some settings for an ENGL Savage 120?

This is the setup im running:

Savage 120 through an OS Mesa 4x12
I use a Maxon OD9, ISP Decimator, Boss NS-2, and Boss tuner. I sometimes run a Line 6 Echo Park and Boss Super Chorus in the loop but not much though. The type of tone im looking for is something like The End of Heartache album by Killswitch Engage, This Is Exile by Whitechapel and Jeff' Loomis' Zero Order Phase. Chunky and saggy, but tight, clear, and smooth. 

The guitars i use are a Parker Fly Deluxe with stock pups, Alder-bodied Jackson Dinky with 18 volt modded EMG 85 in the bridge and 60 in the neck, and an Ibanez S7420FM with Dimarzio D-Activators.

Im also open as to what tubes i should equip the Savage with since imma change them soon.

Thanks in advance everybody.


----------



## Hollowman

Yeah, Yeah, I know this isn't an amp but...Heres what I use.

Green Channel:
Engl Savage Patch*

Channel 1 EQ
Cab Tune 0.0
Bass Freq 157
Mid Freq 2288
Treble Freq 4141 
Presence 11

Tone:
Gain 61
Bass 2
Mid 9 
Treble 2
Level 71

Red Channel:
Mesa Stilletto Patch* 

Channel 2 EQ
Cab Tune 0.0
Bass Freq 151
Mid Freq 2783
Treb Freq 4617
Presence 4

Tone: 
Gain 52
Bass 1
Mid 8
Treb 0
Level 75

Warp: 50

Compression: 
Attack: Fast
Ratio: 2.0-1
Threshhold: 43
Gain: 17

Stompbox:
Type: Sparkledrive
Gain: 10
Tone: 50
Clean: 20
Volume: 50

NoiseGate:
Type: Silencer
Threshold: 35
Attack: 0

Season to taste. I use chorus to brighten it up.

*These patches can be found on the MFX Supermodels upgrade Disc or can be loaded on to the GNX 4 at the Digitech sound forum. 

Also used Rocktron Velocity 150 power amp- Hartke GH412 cab


----------



## xMitch92x

*Peavey 6505+ Lead Channel*

Pre - 6.5
Low - 6.5
Mid - 3.5
High - 7
Post - X
Resonance - 8.5
Presence - 9


----------



## Luafcm

This sounds sick.

6505+

Lead Channel
Pre: 5.5
Low: 6.75
Mid: 6.25
High: 5.75
Post: 2.75
Res: 6
Pres: 6.5

Stomp (on)
-Boss MT-2 with rectifier diodes removed(bypassed)
Level: 12:00
High: 2:00
Low: 10:45
Mid: 12:00
Mid Freq: 12:00 
Dist: Min (all the way)

FX Loop
-Allums Mod GE-7
(Adjust slightly to add back bass that was removed before the preamp with the MT-2)

-BBE Sonic Stomp
Lo: 6.5ish
Pro: 6.5ish


You need the post up for this to sound right. I think 2.75 ~ 3 is a sweet spot. It's way too loud so I attenuate with a THD Hotplate 4ohm. The cab is a Marshall 1960A, and my guitar is a RG7321 w/ Invader or Jackson KV-2 tuned to C-std. I'm also using a Boss NS-2 in the infamous x-configuration.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

For some reason, this thread makes me wanna get a Mesa/Boogie Roadster or Mark V instead.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Randall V2 anyone?

(Cheers!)


----------



## ddtonfire

*Low Budget Djent:*
Line 6 Spider II 210

Amp model: Metal Green
Drive: 6
Bass: 2
Mid: 0 (remember that this isn't a mid control for this amp model)
Treble: 8.5

Go forth and unleash the pwnies!


----------



## damigu

i'm somewhat ashamed to admit that my best results of late have actually just been tweaking/altering bulb's tone to my own tastes.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



haha i didn't see this post. Glad someone caught it.

It is a good setting though.


----------



## sentagoda

Peavey 6505 Lead Channel

Pre - 5
Low - 7.5
Mid - 4
High - 6
Post - X
Resonance - 8
Presence - 8.5


----------



## angryman

*Peavey 5150 sig with Bias mod*

Lead Channel, High gain input.

Pre - 6.5
Low - 6.5/7
Mid - 3
High - 4
Post - 3
Res - 6.5
Pres - 7

Maxon OD808 as clean boost

Drive - 9 O'Clock
Tone - 10 O'Clock
Level - l2 O'Clock


----------



## BuscemI

Peavey 6505+
No boost; straight into amp. 

Gain: 5-6
Low: 8
Mid: 6
High: 8

Pres: 9
Res: 10

I find that cranking the EQ can really help beef up your sound when trying to cut down on gain.. but thats just me.


----------



## Thaeon

Solid State Rectifier

CLEAN:

Bass: 12:00

Mid: 2:30

Treb: 1:00

Rhythm: 9:00

Bright switch engaged


CRUNCH:

EQ is shared w/clean

Drive: 2:00

Modern Switch engaged.



This amp doesn't get satchurated/compressed like other high gain amps. It keeps getting louder as you turn it up. Like an old school Marshall you want to hit the power section hard causing the power tubes to start to distort as well. It won't do Meshuggah, but it'll do most everything right up to it. It's kinda like a cross between a Marshall and a Mark IV. Marshall tone with the gain and projection/cut of the Mark. And has a massive low end. When set right and with the right tubes in it, it doesn't sound Vintage at all. My all time favorite amp.


----------



## blackseeds

does anybody have good settings for an Engl special edition head?
i just cant get a smooth lead tone, the highs are always so scratchy..
help?


----------



## anthoKnee

If anyone has a Crate Gx130head, such as myself---please post any settings that give you as close to Cannibal Corpse as you have found. Also if you have the Ampeg Vh140c---!
So long as the Gain is up high, almost all settings seem to be Death Metal---!
But perhaps someone has some strange settings that work in a most defenitive manner!
I will be getting my 4x12 cab soon, which should improve things a lot.


----------



## Deliverowned

VHT UL sickass rythm tone

far from tweaked, jsut dialed that quicly 
oclock
rythm channel
gain 1:30 (less if boosted)
trebble 10:30
mids 4h
bass 10:30
pres 11
debpt 11
pre vol the moar
master vol the moar


----------



## Drache713

Brutal 5150/6505 rhythm/lead tone
Peavey 6505+ with lead modded to original 5150 specs and boosted
Lead channel
around 10:00 post gain/volume
Presence at 2:00
Resonance at 2:00-3:00
Bass at 3:00
Middle at 10:00-11:00
Treble at 12:00-1:00
Pre-Gain at 12:00-1:00


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Clean [boost off, open, bloom, 100w] *Depending on what I'm playing, I mess w/ the voicing switch*
Volume - preference
Treble - 7
Middle - 3
Bass - 6
Presence - 7
Depth - 6

Rhythm [boost on, wood, burn, more, 100w]
Gain I - 7
Gain II - 5
Volume - preference
Treble - 6
Middle - 3
Bass - 7
Depth - 7

Lead [boost on, wood, blow, more, 100w]
Gain I - 6
Gain II - 6
Volume - preference
Treble - 7
Middle - 4
Bass - 6
Presence - 5-6

SD-1
Volume - 5
Tone - 3
Gain - 0

If I used my rack EQ, I'd probably boost the mids on the amp a little higher and scoop/scult the mids a touch on the rack EQ.


----------



## Soubi7string

Peavey XXL 100 watt
crate gx412sl 4x12 or B52 amp cab


Channel:ultra

volreference
gain:3/4 to 1/2 of the way up
bass:10
mids:4-6(depends on boost or not)
treble:maxed out


----------



## eric86

Peavey 6505 death metal tone. 
Running through orange 4x12 (Vintage 30's) with modded boss sd-1 and boss ns-2 up front. 
Numbers are actual numbers, not o'clocks.

Pre Gain - 7.5
Low- 7
Mids-7
Highs-5.5 or 6 (Volume dependent)
Resonance-6
Presence- 7

Obviously the louder the better. My cleans sound quite nice too. 
SD-1 is set-- level-full, tone-zero to 1/4, gain- zero


----------



## cwhitey2

Brutal Metal Tone (Drop B):
Line 6 Spider Valve mkii
Insane amber channel
channel vol is at 9:00
Master vol 9:00
Presence at 1:00
Bass 11:00
Mid 9:00
Treb 3:00
MXR 10 band eq set with mids cut and a top and bottom boost

H&K Vortex (Drop A)
Line 6 Uber Metal Pedal
(bass 11:00 - mid 10:00 - mid scoop 2:00 - treb 2:00 - level 12:00 - Gain maxed)
MXR 10 band eq set with mids cut and a top and bottom boost
Bass 12:00
Mid 10:00
Treb 12:00
Channel vol at 10:00
Master 9 or 10:00


----------



## Dannimagn

*Orange Dual Terror Sludgey Tone:*

*Tiny Terror Channel:*

Volume: 6 (This is for Ideal tone)
Tone: 9:00-9:30
Gain: 4:00-5:00

It's that easy


----------



## hagen1230

Super Tight Modern Djenty Tone
Engl - Powerball 2
Channel 4 
Midboost on
Chanel volume: 5
Presence: 9
Depth: 8
Bass: 4
Middle: 7
Midboost: 6
Treble: 8
Gain: 5

Make sure to have a really tight gate for the start-stop and run it through a tubescreamer with the following settings: 

Overdrive: .5
Tone: 5
Level: 5

I typically run the noise gate built into the amp at 3 o'clock


----------



## greenpants

Brute Metal Distortion 
Peavey Vypyr 120H head, Rectifier 
Volume: 9:00
Lows: 12:00
Mids: 10:30 (or scoop the mids, it works either way)
Highs: 4:30
Pre and Post gain: 4:30 
Power sponge: 4:30
"effects" and "stompboxes" on bypass.


----------



## Pedrojoca

Engl Powerball 2 with ENGL 4x12 Standard (v60)

Channel 4 :: Bottom Switch ON :: Middle Booster OFF :: 

Gain: (7.5/10)
Bass: (6/10)
Middle: (3.5/10) [kinda scooped ]
Treble: (8/10)
Lead Vol.4: (3.5/10)

Presence: (7/10)
Depth Punch: (8/10)


----------



## Rossness

EVH 5150 MKIII Channel 1 Clean or Plexi
Channel 1
volume: Dimed
Presence: 1 o/clock
Bass: 12 o'clock
Middle: 4 o'clock
Treble: 2 o'clock
Gain 1 (clean): 9 o'clock
Gain 2 (Plexi): Dimed

Eddie's Settings
EVH 5150 MKIII
Channel 2 (Blue) 
Channel Volume: 9 o'clock
Presence: 2:30
Bass: 1 o'clock
Middle: 9 o'clock
Treble: 2 o'clock
Gain 1: 1:30



Super Lead
Manufacturer: EVH 5150 MKIII
Channel: 3 (red)
Channel Volume: Dimed
Presence: 4 o'clock
Bass, Middle, Treble: all at 1 o'clock
Gain 1: 4 o'clock


----------



## poisonelvis

randall rm100 mr.scary,plexi,grail mods?anyone?


----------



## col

How to get a usable sound from the Framus Cobra with the notch (mid scoop) switch on:

(o'clock)
Ch. vol 3
Pres 11
Gain 3
Bass 8-9
Mid maxed
Treble 12
Deep 12

This will make the mids shift higher instead of getting a ridiculously scooped tone. It will be a bit scooped still though.


----------



## RGD MIKE

[ul]*Lush, Tight, German Metal!*[/ul]
ENGL Invader 100
channel 3 High Gain
Gain-5
bass-5
middle-7
treble-6.5
volume-4
master a/b-4
presence-6
depth punch-6

sounds beautiful. with My Marshall MF400 cab with G12K-100's, it is the sound in my head!


----------



## MesaENGR412

My settings are marked in RED and sometimes change depending on the what the room/venue sounds like. 
Ran in stereo to 2 Recto std 4x12's (V30/C90 x-patterned speakers)

6L6 multi-watt
100 watts on all channels, bold, diode setting on all 3 channels
Ch 1 - Clean mode
Ch 2 and Ch 3 Vintage mode
EL34 multi-watt
100 watts on all channels, bold, recto tracking on ch 1, diode setting on ch2 and ch 3 (often switch these all to Rectifier Tracking)
Ch 1 - Clean mode
Ch 3 and 3 - Vintage mode

Typically use Ch 3 for rhythm, and Ch 2 for leads, since channel 2 is a little bit "warmer" with slightly more pronounced mids..
Boost leads with a Maxon OD808 Gain - off-10:00, tone - 9:00, Balance - 2:00

Sometimes switch ch2 and ch3 on both heads to 50 watt mode if we are playing an extremely small venue. I tend to keep them in 100 watt mode when I can though, it just seems to punch a little more than 50 watt mode, although both modes sound good. The difference between modes is not as drastic as some amps I have tried with 50/100 watt switches.

-AJH


----------



## BabUShka

*Marshall JVM205H* >> *Punchy chugg with clear distortion*:
Amp channel: Channel 2, Orange Mode. 
Boost: *TS9 *>> Volume 7/10, gain 1/10 and tone 12 o clock (5/10) 

Presence: 6/10
Resonance: 6/10 
Bass: 5/10 
Mids: 7/10
Treble: 7/10 
Gain: 4/10 

Really punchy and brutal, yet still clear distortion. 
Opeth-land.


----------



## BabUShka

*ENGL Fireball* >>_ Extreme, brutal, punchy, tight low end_
Boost: None 

Gain: 4/10 
BrightSwicth: On 
Bottom switch: depens on your guitar and pickups. 

Bass: 4/10 
Mids: 8/10 
Treble: 7/10 
Presence: 6/10 


Simple, but yet very brutal sound.. Perfect for Death metal and metal with low tunings. This amp has a lot of gain, 4/10 is more than good enough for brutal sweetness, good leads and clean sounds.


----------



## Curt

*Mesa Roadster* Punchy Modern(TS-9 boosted)

Keep in mind, these are my gigging settings, so these settings may or may not work well at bedroom volumes.. I mostly list 0:00-0:00 on some knob settings as adjusting the knobs within those ranges can yield results that are just as good depending on taste.

Settings are in "o'clock" format, obviously.
Channel 3 Modern mode
Bold
Diode tracking
100 watts
Gain: 11:00-11:30
Bass: 9:00-10:30
Mid:1:00-2:00
Treble:12:00 or below, adjust to taste
Presence: 9:00-12:00, again, this is purely a taste thing, mine is set to 9:00.

TS9 settings:

Gain: minimum or a hair above
Tone: 12:00-1:00
Level:dimed

Have fun!

once I pick up some EL34's to throw in this i'll post some new settings.

until then, this is my "note to self" for recto settings. dialed this in fairly quickly.


----------



## vanhendrix

Here are my settings for my newly modded Powerball. Seriously, all you need to do is buy _one 12AT7 preamp tube_ and put it in the V6 spot. Costs 13 bucks and takes 20 minutes and you'll end up with a brand new amp. Goodbye compression, hello 4 usable channels.

All the settings count the ticks on the knobs from 1 to 11 with 6 being "noon".

Top row:

Gain: 3.5
Bright: On
Bottom: On
Bass: 11
Mid: 6
Tr. Clean: 11
Tr. Crunch: 10
Vol. Clean: 11
Vol. Crunch: 6
Presence: 9
Depth Punch: 9

Clean sound:
- Crystal clear. No breakup whatsoever. Good for full chords, strumming, anything. I use this sound a lot, and it's important to me that it not sound weak compared to the more gainy channels. The huge difference in channel volumes makes up for the built-in step in gain that separates ch1 and 2. They all end up "sounding" the same volume in the end with these settings, it's merely a matter of not overdriving any inputs. 

Crunch sound:
- More of a dirty clean sound. Starts to break up. Sounds vintage and "pure" with single coils. I have an MXR overdrive on my pedalboard to drive this channel into a "2.5th" gain stage. Vintage-y hard rock sound. Very true to the tone of the instrument

-------------------

Bottom row:

Gain: 10
Ch3 low: Off
Ch4 low: Off (sometimes on, your call)
Bass: 5
Mid open: 11
Mid focused: 11
Treble: 5
Vol 3: 4 
Vol 4: 4
Mid button: Open
Master vols: To taste

Ch3 sound:
- This is where the mod really shines. Instead of this being my uber metal channel and 4 being completely useless, this is now a really rocking channel. I like tons of mid bite in my sound and tons of note definition. I use the mid focused button on the z-5 (which makes a mid spike and volume boost) for my solo sound.

Ch4 sound:
- This channel more or less sounds how the "stock" 3rd channel used to sound, but a tad more open. I'm pleased with it as well, as it offers a built-in step up in gain to go from my rock channel to the metal one. I use the same solo button on this one too.

-------------------
Notes:

I see that posting this somehow ruined my formatting. All the info is still there though

This amp is much more versatile than it seems (or was apparently even meant to be..). Imagine if changing the strings on your guitar opened up an entire world of different tones available to you....it's that easy! People of the internet! I urge you...mod your powerballs!


----------



## GSingleton

Hey guys.

New here and I've only been playing guitar for a few years. I recently got a new spider IV 75 watt amp. I cant afford anything redonk expensive cause I'm a percussionist normally and hopefully getting my degree soon.

Does anyone know any presets for the spider amp that sound similar to periphery or bulb style? My guitar atm is an Ibanez 350dx in Drop C. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Peavey6505

Peavey 6505+ OD Pedal 
Pre 6 Vol 3:00-5:00
Low 5.5 Tone noon
Mid 7 Gain 0
High 5-6
Post 4
Res 6.5
Pres 5


----------



## Peavey6505

Those are the settings i use with my 6505 through my H&K 412 just looking to add a little more to my tone im deciding between a bbe sonic stomp or an eq(prob boss ge7 or mxr 10band) any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Peavey6505

Oh yea and on 6505+ clean channel a cool tone you can get
Pre 8
Low 7
Mid 5
High 4 

Gives a cool dirty-ish fat clean tone kinda like the carrion intro by parkway drive  if we have any pwd fans!! \m/>.<\m/


----------



## Shadowspecced

Bogner Uberschall twin jet:

Brutal rhythm/lead tone.

Master:
Depth 9:00
Presence 1:00
Volume 12:30

Channel 2
Volume 8:00 minimum, adjust to taste, the louder the better.
Presence 2:30
treble 1:00
mids 11:30
bass 11:00
gain, adjust to taste, 10:00-2:00
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bogner Uberschall twin jet

80's marshall/VH kinda thing

Master:
Depth 10:00
Presence 1:00-1:30
Volume 1:00

Channel 1:
Volume 2:00 and up, preferably the loudest it can be
Presence 1:30
Treble 1:00
Mids 1:30
Bass 11:00
Gain 2:00

Awesome for leads, and snarly 80's marshall rhythm sounds.

I use this amp alot so if anyone has any questions, or requests for a sound just PM me!


----------



## shauneyboy

anyone got any decent tones for a bugera 333 some thing along the lines of ghost inside or even whitechapel-ish 
cheers


----------



## Quantum-7

Crunchy Djentish Sound:
Run through a Homemade speaker cabinet with Celestion G12T-100's

Gain: 8
Bass: 10
Mid Freq: 100%
Mid: 8.5
Treble: 100%
Reverb: To your liking
Hue: 100%

You can still tweak it to your likings, but these are my settings.

Enjoy!

P.S. this is not your instant Djent sound, it all depends on how you play as well..


----------



## StickTight

Tight Chunky Metal Tone
1997 Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier
Red Channel
Channel Volume: 5-7
Presence: 5
Bass: 5
Middle: 8
Treble: 7
Gain: 7

I also run a BBE Sonic stomp and a ISP Decimator G-String in the loop, gets me a very tight focused tone


----------



## Kabstract

Ballsy Metal Tone
Bugera 6262-2x12
Lead Channel
Volume 2 (haven't really gone louder ever)
Presence 0-3
Bass 6
Mid 5
High 5
Gain 4-5


----------



## BalboaFL

Chugging Drop G# 7 string destruction Deathcore/Deathmetal Rhythm tone 
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier EL34's
Orange Channel, Modern, Bold
Output: 5
Channel Volume: I think around 2
Presence: 5
Bass: 6
Middle: 7
Treble: 4
Gain: 6 with ibanez tuberscreamer (Gain 0, Level 10, Tone 5)

The treble really depends on what cab/Speakers. The Eminence Texas Heats have a harsh high end spike so I turn my treble quite low.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Clean [boost off, bloom, 100w]
> Volume - preference
> Treble - 7
> Middle - 3
> Bass - 6
> Presence - 7
> Depth - 6
> 
> Rhythm [boost on, burn, more, 100w]
> Gain I - 7
> Gain II - 5
> Volume - preference
> Treble - 6
> Middle - 3
> Bass - 7
> Depth - 7
> 
> Lead [boost on, blow, more, 100w]
> Gain I - 6
> Gain II - 6
> Volume - preference
> Treble - 7
> Middle - 4
> Bass - 6
> Presence - 5-6


 
Clean [boost off, open, 100w] *Depending on what I'm playing, I mess w/ the voicing switch*
Volume - preference
Treble - 6
Middle - 3
Bass - 6
Presence - 8
Depth - 6

Rhythm [boost on, wood, burn, more, 100w]
Gain I - 6
Gain II - 2
Volume - preference
Treble - 5-6 [depends on my mood]
Middle - 2-3 [depends on guitar/tuning]
Bass - 4
Depth - 4.5-5

Lead [boost on, wood, blow, more, 100w]
Gain I - 6
Gain II - 2
Volume - preference
Treble - 4-6 [mood]
Middle - 3-4 [guitar]
Bass - 4
Presence - 3.5-4.5

I mess with the voicing and fat/open switch on the clean channel as well as the scoop/wood switch on the gain channels. Might also mess with the voicing switches on the gain channels sometime soon. I have before, but that was with passives and an SD-1.



> SD-1
> Volume - 5
> Tone - 3
> Gain - 0



Wylde OD
Volume - Sometimes 7-8, sometimes 10. Depends my mood I guess.
Tone - 4-5 [4 w/ H-500 in Drop C, 5 w/ H-1001 in Drop B]
Gain - 0

I'm using EMGs with this. With passives [especially if they are less output than the Distortion, like the Custom, etc], without the Wylde OD, the tone is pretty 80s and a little on the lighter side, sorta like hair metal with more teeth. With the EMGs and Wylde OD, it's a fucking metal beast. Also use a Dime Crybaby from Hell and an MXR Black Label Chorus. Kind of a fan of Jim Dunlop products. Not the strings though.


----------



## Master D

Can anyone help with a good thick metal rhythm sound for a randall rh200 g2 half stack?


----------



## snigloid

Gladly 
I'm almost positive that amp is a solid state so your going to have to turn the volume up some to really get the tone out of it. Mess around with your settings close to this:
Bass - 6-8
Mids - 5-7
Treble - 4-7 ( depending on what you prefer )
Gain - 6-7 (adjust just enough to where you can get the gain you want with minimum hiss )
Presence - keep below 6 because then it gets grainy and hissy
I have had an X2,V2,RH100, and an RG!100ES that I restored. So if you need more help just ask.


----------



## atheon_crutch

I just picked up a triaxis & 2:90. If anyone wants to suggest good presets I'm all ears!

Right now I'm using the Lead 2 Yellow Mode with:

Gain: 8
Treble: 6
Mid: 6.5
Bass: 3.5
Lead 1 Drive: 0
Lead 2 Drive: 8
Master: 4
Presence: 7.5
Dynamic Voice: 4

Going back and forth between running a tube screamer in the front or not...definitely helps push the gain!


----------



## nothingleft09

GSingleton said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> New here and I've only been playing guitar for a few years. I recently got a new spider IV 75 watt amp. I cant afford anything redonk expensive cause I'm a percussionist normally and hopefully getting my degree soon.
> 
> Does anyone know any presets for the spider amp that sound similar to periphery or bulb style? My guitar atm is an Ibanez 350dx in Drop C. Any help would be awesome.


 
Start with the Meshuggah preset in the artist section and tweak it from there. It seems to work decent. Also if you haven't already hook your footswitch (if you have one) to you amp and then hook the usb to the footswitch and download the Spider Injection effects bundle and use the Boost + EQ on it. Hope that helps. lol


----------



## nojyeloot

REALLY sparkles with a 5 knob compressor in front


----------



## Sofos

hey guys, im looking for a tone for my spider 3 (laugh now, please) that would give me a sound even kinda close to Ihsahn. so i can get that 8th string sounding epic.


----------



## col

To make a Mako Mak2 Dorado sound like this:

(o'clock)

Preamp 2, Gain 2, Bass 3, Mids 3, Treble 3, Freak setting 2, ch vol 10, Presence 2, Deep maxed, Sub off, Output maxed.


----------



## Diggy

Nasty

Orange Rockerverb 100 MKII w/ Orange PPC412 and Fender HM Strat
Dist channel, EL34
Channel volume.. 7
Presence..N/A
Resonance..N/A
Depth..N/A
Bass.. 5
Middle.. 6
Treble.. 6
Gain 1.. 6.5

result.. super pushed hard rock/metal tone.. sounds like my rig is gonna break everything around it.

Grunty

Mesa DC-10, 2xMarshall 1960A w/ V30's, Ibanez 7620 w/ D-Sonic, Radial Switchbone using +5db mid boost
Dist Channel, 6L6 100w
Channel Volume.. Dist Master at 2.5.. Level knob at 3
Presence.. 3
Resonance.. N/A
Depth.. N/A
Bass.. 2.5
Mid.. 5
Treble.. 6
Gain 2.. 6.5
GEQ somewhat flat with a slight rise from flat low, flat low-mid, slightly raised mid/high-mid/highs

result.. my tone holygrail... I.. need.. new.. pants..


----------



## cwhitey2

Peavey 3120 and 4x12 Basson cab with Septor Elite 727

Gain= 6
Treb= 5
Mid= 7
Bass= 7


----------



## book_of_lies777

my *GSP1101* rack preamp/processor *Dual Rectifier* tone - sounds badass with my Les Paul or my Dean Michael Schenker V(EMG 81 in bridge)

*********************************

*amp model* - '01 Dual Rect
cab - Vintage 4x12 (V30s)
gain - 70
bass - 6.4
middle - 2.3
treble - 8.6
amp level - 75

*Distortion* -
Screamer (Ibanez TS9)
drive - 50
tone - 70
level - 65

*Gate* -
threshold - 40
attack - 0
release - 0
attenuation - 99

*Reverb* -
Lex Hall
predelay - 0
decay - 40
liveliness - 40
level - 25
left/right wet level - 99

*Chorus* (optional - adds 'girth' or 'breath') -
position - post amp
speed - 20
depth - 70
waveform - Sine
level - 30
left/right wet level - 99

**********************************


----------



## book_of_lies777

Matt Pike (Sleep, High on Fire) EXACT amp settings as seen in the rig run-down video with Premiere Guitar.com:

(He runs a dual-amp rig)

*Kerry King 2203 JCM800*

presence - 9 
bass - 8 
middle - 0 
treble - 5 
master volume - 5 
master preamp - 8/9 
gate - 5 
assult/intensity - 10
'the Beast' switch - ?


*Soldano SLO 100*

normal(preamp) - 7
overdrive(preamp) - 11
bass - 11
middle - 6
treble - 4/5
normal master - 4/5
overdrive master - 4
presence - 4



pedals

A/B box
MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay
regen - 11 o'clock
mix - 12 o'clock
delay - 3:30 o'clock
BOSS TU-3 Tuner

He runs 3 or 4 Emperor 4x12 speaker cabs, depending on the size of the venues(not sure of the speakers inside).


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Bloody Murder pedal is the main ingredient here so ALL channel settings are set to interact with the pedal through the amps high gain input. Without the pedal or a different pedal, and without the high gain input the settings may sound way off. Also keep in mind that the DTX (Peavey JSX) is heavily modded. Because of this I've provided an explanation to the settings. Also note that I'm using a Marshall MF280 cabinet and the Hellatone 60L speakers are a factor. With basic V30s, or Mesa V30s you still wouldn't be too far off. The DTX has a lot of mids, as do the Hellatones, and the Bloody Murder as well. With less mid oriented gear you may have to adjust settings.

*Bloody Murder Settings:*
Level:10
Tone:10
Drive: 0.5
Explanation: The BM is a very clear pedal and has been designed as a "flub filter". Unless you have a really thin amp or guitar tone, I find that 0-10 can all be used in a practical setting. The input level maxed punches your preamp tubes and I find it gives your signal the most response. The tone at 10 cuts out all the "bad" low end frequencies, giving my guitar, which has passive pickups, a sort of active benefit without actually being active. The gain is slightly under 1 because I don't need a lot. I need enough for dirty cleans, and just enough to add teeth to the gain channels. On 1 it's too much for the gain channels, so just under it is just enough. The pedal set this way gives the signal maximum aggression and responsiveness without going overboard.

*Current DTX settings:*
Master and channel volumes should always be equal however:
For more "ass" bring the master up a little higher
For more "teeth" bring the channel up a little higher
I find that keeping the volumes level gives the right blend of both

Presence:7
Resonance:7

*Clean*
Volume: Depends on how loud you need it
Treble:0
Mid:7
Bass:10
Explanation: I like dirty cleans, and the balance is getting a dissonant kind of sound that has some character to it. The mid knob on the clean channel makes the channel go from bright to dark..it's not really a "mid" knob, and with my Bloody Murder pedal adding gain, mids, aggression and brightness, I find I can completely take the treble out of the equation and just bring up the "mids" on the clean channel for clarity. Seems like crazy settings but it works. Dial with ears, not eyes

*Crunch*
Fat Switch: On
Treble: 7.25
Mid: 4.75
Bass: 7.25
Gain:4
Explanation: With all the "bad" lows being taken out of the signal, and with the speakers and pedal providing emphasis on mids, these settings work just fine. The fat switch gives girth, the mids are scaled back on the amp because for this amp that's more than enough, and the bass in conjunction with the resonance provides the low end that's big without being woofy. There's already gain going into the signal and the tubes are being driven hard so the gain only needs to be at about 4 or even less.

*Ultra*
Fat Switch: On
Treble:7.25
Mid:5
Bass:7.25
Gain:5
Explanation: This channel had a lot of gain reduction done to make the scope more sane. The character of the channel makes it seem to have less gain than the crunch which is why it's brought up a bit more, but it's actually dryer than the crunch channel. The gain on 5 with the BM up front gives it just enough saturation for metal but it still has clarity. The settings otherwise are pretty much the same, and this channel acts as the low mid oriented "clone" of the crunch which is a more high mid oriented tone.


----------



## KAMI

*djent*
Engl savage 60:
lead channel
depth boost, lead boost & bright - off
Presence - 3
Hi-range suppressor - 10
Bass - 5.5
Middle - 5.5
Treble - 6.5
Gain - 5
Lead - 5

Ibanez TS7:
drive - 0
level - 10
tone- 5

run through a Harley Benton g212 vintage with v30's of course


----------



## Dankslanger

The Djent
Marshall JVM 210h
Ch2 , Orange/Yellow Mode
Resonance 5
Presence 6
Master Volume 2 10
Channel Volume 4 - 5
Bass 4.5
Middle 6.5
Treble 6
Gain 2.3
Ibanez Ts9dx , Ts9 mode , Gain 0 , Tone 4.5 , Volume 5
Boss NS-2 , Gate 8 , Decay 0 

I use Drop G Sharp (A Flat) Tuning on an Ibanez RG7321 with one EMG81-7 in the bridge. 

Krank Krankenstein cab with 4 Eminence Texas Heats 600w

Surprisingly the marshall Jvm is a very very djenty amp. It has too much gain though.. I use the boost to compress it alittle more so I leave the volume at 5.


----------



## broj15

i use these settings @ my weekly guitar lesson with my teachers peavey vyper 30.
tight brootal metal tone:
Amp: 6505
pedal: tube screamer
effects: envelope filter (or maybe its a limiter... i forget lol)
master volume: 2.5 (this amp is hot and can get really loud really fast)
bass: 12 o'clock
mids: between 12 o'clock and 1 o'clock
highs: between 1:30 and 2:30
pre gain:4 o'clock
post gain: 9 o'clock

too much lows and you lose tightness so those are kept to a conservative level, mids to help cut through the mix, and just enough highs to not sound shrill.


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

*Mark Okubo (Veil of Maya) tight sound*
_Ibanez TBX150H

_Hot Channel with X mode on and Overdrive

Gain: 11 o clock
Bass: 12 o clock
Middle(Freq): 8 o clock
Middle(level): 1 o clock
Treble: 2 o clock
Volume: crank it up!!
Reverb: none
Hue: 2 o clock

This makes a very cheap head sound pretty good. Turning the volume up brings out the tone. I have a noise gate pedal which helps with the tightness. Running out of a v30 cab 4x12


----------



## luca9583

Dankslanger said:


> The Djent
> Marshall JVM 210h
> Ch2 , Orange/Yellow Mode
> Resonance 5
> Presence 6
> Master Volume 2 10
> Channel Volume 4 - 5
> Bass 4.5
> Middle 6.5
> Treble 6
> Gain 2.3
> Ibanez Ts9dx , Ts9 mode , Gain 0 , Tone 4.5 , Volume 5
> Boss NS-2 , Gate 8 , Decay 0
> 
> I use Drop G Sharp (A Flat) Tuning on an Ibanez RG7321 with one EMG81-7 in the bridge.
> 
> Krank Krankenstein cab with 4 Eminence Texas Heats 600w
> 
> Surprisingly the marshall Jvm is a very very djenty amp. It has too much gain though.. I use the boost to compress it alittle more so I leave the volume at 5.



+ 1. Marshall JVM are great amps for djent. They also sound great with flat eq and gain on around 3-4 on the orange mode. The red mode is overkill but has a deeper bass voicing.


----------



## jsaudio

Please correct me if i am wrong but are these tone setting for LIVE or RECORDING purposes?? Which obviously are going to be different, and i see some settings on these amps that make me think for live?? sorry to ruin the flow of the thread just seemed important to know


----------



## BMC_War Machine

Peavey 5150 (tone by settings sound same to my ear for 6505)
Fantastic,Articulate,MEAN!!!!
Gain @ 4
Low @ 5
Mid @ 4.5
High @ 5
Lead Channel Vol @ 4
Resonance @ 3.5-4
Presence @ 6.5-7

Used with Dean Stealth Snakeskin and B.C. Rich Draco, both loaded with DiMarzio D Activator X pups in the bridge and a 4x12 cab loaded with 75-watt Eminence Red Coat "The Governor" speakers @ 16ohms each. As stated in other posts, YOUR tone will vary depending on pickup, speaker type, etc. I run all my rig with ZERO effects. Other pieces i run are a Korg DTR-1000 rack tuner (always on), a Line 6 Relay G90 (IMO the VERY BEST wireless on the market, ZERO TONE LOSS OR SUSTAIN LOSS!!!) and a Furman M8DX Power Conditioner. The only pedal i have in my setup is the Boss NS-2 to quite the rig down I have it to wired so that there is ZERO tone loss OR hiss inbetween notes or when the volume is cut on my guitar AND i can still hold sustain for HOURS AND HOURS AND HOURS.......I am 100% happy with my rig and will NEVER change it up, for me it doesnt get any better


----------



## BMC_War Machine

jsaudio said:


> Please correct me if i am wrong but are these tone setting for LIVE or RECORDING purposes?? Which obviously are going to be different, and i see some settings on these amps that make me think for live?? sorry to ruin the flow of the thread just seemed important to know


A lot of that depends on the venue. If you are playing a small club and using a tube amp, IMO its better to have a powerbrake to saturate the tubes and really get the great tone out of the amp without the people in the front row just hearing the distance between them and the speakers. But in my situations, i have had very little change that i have had to make in order to tweak the tone out between live and studio settings, usually its just a number forward or backward. A little goes a long way  another thing to remember is that if you're being mic'd up, it should sound just as close, if not spot on to when you are in a studio.


----------



## WarOfAttrition

MASSIVE JCM 800 METAL
Ceriatone JCM 800 2204 handwired
Presence: 6
Bass: 6
Middle: 4.5
Treble: 6
Power amp volume: 4
Pre amp volume: 10

Bad Monkey 
Level: 10
Low: 5
High: 5
Gain: 3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A decent thrash tone with an Ibanez TBX150H and Dano Fish + Chips EQ (Using pics because the EQ is pretty sensitive and I can't nail it exactly due to the hard-to-read panel  )
This is on the drive channel, X-mode is on.
Amp:






EQ Settings:


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Here'd a good mid 80's Metallica tone that still sounds "scooped" even with some added mids to make it more live friendly. I call it the "Double Scoop"

Blackstar HT20
--------------
Gain: 12:00
PreVolume: 2:00
Bass: 10:00
Mid: 2:00
Treble: 2:30
ISF: 1:00

Tube Screamer
-------------
Drive, Tone, Level all at 12:00

MXR 6 band EQ - this is where the "Double Scoop" comes in to play
-------------------------------------------------
100... 3
200... -2 
400... 5
800... 5
1.6K.. -5
3.2K.. 0
---------------


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

i got a 6505 and a vypyr whats a good stephen carpenter settings


----------



## Inverted11

referring to an older post in this thread, would putting a mxr 10 band eq into fx loop be better than running it as is?


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller

Amp
Tight High Gain Metal
Peavey 5150 II
Lead Channel
Pre: 5.2
Post: 3
Bass: 5
Mid: 7 3/4
Treble: 4
Pres: 5 1/2
Res: 5.2

Cab
Krank Krankenstein 4x12 loaded with Eminence Texas Heat's

Pedals
Ibanez TTS-9: Gain: 0 , Tone: 5 , Level: 6 
Boss NS-2

Guitar
Ibanez RG7321 Basswood Body, EMG 81-7 (B)


----------



## TheStockholmChainsaw

vicious/life-eating/Earth-raping/murderous chainsaw disemboweler.

Crate Flex-Wave head
gain channel, all knobs at 12 o'clock, gain cranked full
Behringer HM-300, knobs maxed out, except gain on 5% and Level at 12 o'clock.
Zoom 9150 valve with ZNR to clean up the inherently noisy sound (which is to be expected and desired to a degree), as well as for lead/clean tones. 

2 and a half year old Ernie Ball Power Slinky ropes noosed around a modified BC Rich IT Beast tuned baritone. (B-standard, 25.5 scale) SH-8 Invader law givers.

Lead tone is similar to Jay Fernandez' lush, singing lead tone on Brutality's "These Walls Shall Be Your Grave" from their "Screams Of Anguish" album. Clean is a basic EQ job with reverb and chorus and the Zoom's inherent preamp for lead, which I douse with a bit of reverb and chorus as well. Wonderful tones but not the highlight of my sound, therefore settings are not included. The rhythm tone is king here.

You can reverse the amp and HM's gain settings (amp gain on 5-10% with the HM's gain cranked full) for a more "open" sound
with accentuated mids--great to do in a live setting as it cures the issues 
inherent with a scooped tone while playing live and at the same time giving the
bassist--and kick drums--much needed sonic space. This rhythm tone is suprisingly VERY dynamic, incredibly responsive to your pick attack. 

The Zoom is amazing, the $25 you can expect to pay for one is ricockulous.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

sold my old amps. now i got a dime d100 and a fender frontman 25r also a mode four. i was wanting dimebag amp settings rythem and clean. any help thank you.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome

These are my typical settings for my 6505+.

Pre: Anywhere from 6 to slightly past 8.
Low: 8
Mid: 6
High: 4
Res: 8
Pres: 7-full on 

My mids can very alot from 0 to 1.8 to 6.


----------



## Destructionuponusguitar

100% pure beef steak METAL 

Peavey 5150 Block Letter
High Gain Input, Lead Channel
Presence- 10
Resonance- 8
Low- 6
Mid- 3 1/2
High- 7
Pregain- 5
Post Gain-3 1/2


----------



## Destructionuponusguitar

Forgot to mention... Mesa cab Adds to the Beef \m/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

*VHT Sig:X
Clean*
Bloom, open, 100w
Level - 09:00
Treble - 02:00
Mids - 10:00
Bass - 12:00
Presence - 02:00
Depth - 12:00

*Rhythm*
Gain I - 01:00
Gain II - 01:00
Burn, 100w, boost, more, scoop
Level - 09:00
Treble - 02:00
Mids - 10:00-11:00
Bass - 02:00
Presence - 02:00
Depth - 02:00

*Lead*
Gain I - 03:00
Gain II - 11:00
Blow, 100w, boost, more, scoop
Level - 09:00
Treble - 12:00-02:00
Mids - 10:00-11:00
Bass - 02:00
Presence - 02:00
Depth - 02:00

*Joyo Ultimate Drive [LP]*
Tone - 11:00-01:00
Level - 02:00
Gain - 07:00

*MXR Black Label Chorus*
Lo - 01:00
Hi - 12:00
Depth - 12:00
Rate - 01:00
Level - 02:00

*Dunlop Crybaby from Hell*
Q - 01:00-02:00 [for a throaty wah]
Vol boost - 09:00-10:30 [not always on]
Fine Tune - 12:00
Range - Depends on mood

*MXR Noise Clamp*
Trigger - 01:30


----------



## cwhitey2

My current settings for drop G are:
5150 into Basson 4x12

Green channel
Pre gain: 5.5
Bass: 4.5
Mids: 7
Treb: 5
Res: 4
Pres: 2

My lead is the same but with more gain

Also running ts9:
lvl at half
Gain off


----------



## goodtimes

my settings for a really tight and clear high gain sound for drop b. all pedals in front of amp for the sake of simplicity. 

6505+ combo red channel
presence: 7
resonance:5-6
reverb:0
post:4
high:6
mid:6
low:4
pre:2

mxr smart gate
threshold: 1 o clock
range: full


green rhino
volume:full
drive:minimum
100hz: 11 o clock
curve: 12 o clock


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Current DTX settings:
Presence: 6
Resonance:5
Master:However loud I want..usually 2-3 is all I need. 4 or higher if I have a death wish

*Crunch*
Treble:3.5-4
Mids: 4
Bass:3
Gain: 5
Volume: 5-6
Fat Switch: On

FX LOOP:
Send and Return: 5

Bloody Murder:
Level: Max
Tone:Max
Gain: 0.5

With these settings I've never sounded better


----------



## peldikuneptun

I know the 50w JVM doesn't get much love here, but has anyone managed to get a decent tone out of that one? It seems that whatever I do it still sounds too...well, rock 'n' roll. I also have the Engl e530 and it's a lot more 'evil' even with the knobs all at 12.


----------



## karjim

LANEY VH100R: Tight Modern Prog Metal Sound
Modified ( JJE34L for power and TubeTown customset for preamp (TT+ JJ+ TAD)
Channel 2, Laney Drive Boost "off" ("on" for solos)
Ibanez TS9 in front ( drive 0, level and tone 9)
MXR M108 eq in the Drive Loop ( big scoop on the 60hz and 16kHZ, 450Hz (scoop a little), , boost 2kHz
Presensence: 2'30
Bass 12' 00
Mids 1' 00
Treble 8'00 (almost at zero)
Gain 2' 00
Volume 10' 00

Mesa Recto 2x12 cab V30
Ibby 7620 (EMG707)


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

I'll do this the other way around.
These are my settings... I'll post them and tell you how they sound and what I use them for. 


*Carvin Quad X-Amp*
(settings shown in 0-10 range)

*Channel 1 (80s bright clean tone, highly processed)*
Volume 1: 4
Bass: 5
Middle: 3
Treble: 6
Reverb: On
FX Loop: On
Graph EQ: Off

*Channel 2 (warm vintage clean)*
Volume 2: 4
Bass: 5 (channel EQ shared w/CH3)
Treble: 8 (channel EQ shared w/CH3)
Cloaking: 0 (channel EQ shared w/CH3)
Reverb: On
FX Loop: Off
Graph EQ: Off

*Channel 3 (all-round modern medium-heavy distortion)*
Volume 3: 4
Overdrive: 8
Bass: 5 (channel EQ shared w/CH2)
Treble: 8 (channel EQ shared w/CH2)
Cloaking: 0 (channel EQ shared w/CH2)
Reverb: Off
FX Loop: Off
Graph EQ: On

*Channel 4 (super-gain modern solo tone)*
Volume 4: 8
Overdrive: 7
Bass: 4
Middle: 6
Treble: 8
Reverb: On
FX Loop: On
Graph EQ: Off

*Graphic EQ (global)*
75Hz: +4
150Hz: 0
1kHz: +2
3kHz: +4
6kHz: +2



*Peavey Classic 50/50*
(settings shown in 0-10 range)

*Channel 1 (left)*
Volume: 3
Resonance: 2
Presence: 8

*Channel 2 (right)*
(same as CH1)

Poweramp settings may vary slightly for each gig.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Can somebody give me James hetfields amp settings?


----------



## karjim

James Hetfield settings ???????
Wich period?
1983-1985 -> Marshall Mod
1986- 1989 -> Mesa MarkII
1990-> Ada Mesa Triaxis
Load period ?
St Anger Period -> Krank + Dual Recto
Death Magnetic -> Diezel + Mesa
So many sounds, presets are an enigma, James has his little secrets
Dowload Metallica Impulses Cab , it's a good start with LePou LeCto, and build your sound, you don't play like Hetfield, don't expect having the same sound which cost a big pile of money btw. 
If you want a 'Tallica Black classic sound I think the Recto with Ada Préamp and Eq will do the job and don't forget a heavy guitar ( LP, Explorer...) with the EMG81...with a strat even a Roadking won't help you
Pic Attack always like a butcher, DOWN DOWN DOWN at 220bpm


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Justice and black era. I Have a dual recto and engl fireball also have many explorers and jh-3 all with emg 81/60 and papa het sets


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Got rid of the engl and got a diezel vh4


----------



## matt-in-mn

I am just curious what people are running on the V3's for settings.. and wondering if anyone is using 6l6 PT's.. Thanks... Matt


----------



## karjim

karjim said:


> LANEY VH100R Customized: Modern Prog Metal
> Talking "o'clock"
> Channel 2,
> Laney Drive Boost "off" ("on" for solos)
> Presence: 2'30
> Bass 12' 00
> Mids 1' 00
> Treble 9'00
> Gain 2' 30
> Volume 10' 00
> 
> Ibanez TS9 in front ( drive 0, level and tone 9)
> MXR M108 eq in the Drive Loop ( big scoop on the 60hz and 16kHZ, little scoop 450Hz, boost 125Hz and 2kHz
> Mesa Recto 2x12 cab V30
> Ibby 7620 (EMG81-7-707)



Here comes the Ironstuck


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

My current lead on my fryette ul
Gain 1 o'clock
Bass 1
Mid 3
Treb 2
Shift engaged
Boost engaged
Equalizer in v shape...high on ends


----------



## MBMoreno

matt-in-mn said:


> I am just curious what people are running on the V3's for settings.. and wondering if anyone is using 6l6 PT's.. Thanks... Matt


I use EL34 Power Tubes. Tried both and liked this better. I can get the sound a bit more rounded, and less nasally sounding with them for some reason (which contradicts the preconception of 6l6s vs EL34s.

Master section:
Master - as high as tolerable
Boost - as needed for solos and the like (for all 3 channels)
Bright - 12:00
Mid Cut - 07:00 (almost zero)
Deep - 01:00

Channel 1 - Djenty Djent and Lead: 
EQX off and Intense Mode
Presence - just over 12:00
Treble - the same
Mid - just over 01:00
Bass - 01:00
Drive - 02:00
Volume to match the other channels (all same volume)

Channel 2 - Marshally/Voxy low gain overdrive:
EQX off and Normal Mode (middle position between Intense and Thick)
Presence - just under 01:00
Treble - the same
Mid - just over 03:00
Bass - just under 02:00
Drive - just over 10:00
Volume to match the other channels

Clean Channel (channel 3) - Fendery clean (great with pedals):
EQX off and Soak Mode
Presence - 12:00
Treble - 02:00
Mid - 02:00
Bass - just under 12:00
Drive - 10:00ish
Volume to matched the other channels 

I also use various drive pedals on all 3 channels for further versatility. I like to think that I have an amp with 10 or so channels


----------



## ofu

First post, so hi. I've got an amp settings/recording question, sorry if it's in the wrong thread.

Here it is - as a bass player i've ended playing the guitar in a 4-piece grindcore band and we are going in studio for some recording. I'm not familiar with the amp there (playing on a marshall 8100 at the moment) - a dual rectifier with mesa 4x12 v30 cab, so i decided to ask you for some advice about the tone i'm looking for.

So, the guitars are Schecter Damien Elite 6 with emgs and stoc ibanez rga32 as a backup. I'm looking for the sound of bands like Insect Warfare, PLF, Kill The Client - oldschool and raw. I'll point Insect Warfare's World Extermination as refference. The bass chain is Warwick Thumb 4 strings - Ampeg SVT 3 Pro - Ampeg 4x10 cab and maybe ODB distortion. Tuning is standart C.


----------



## Aecho

I tried to get the forum html to look nice pasted in there but, I fail...


----------



## WarMachine

Been diggin' my 5150 lately, again lol

Lead channel:
Pre gain : 4.5
Low : 6.5
Mid: 2
High: 5
Post gain: 3-4
Resonance: 4
Presence: 6

No boost, no extra bs, just straight up, crunchy metal gain for days. Roll the volume almost all the way off on the neck pickup and you have instant clean tone with no channel tap dancing. I also run an NS-2 in the loop for the preamp fizz, so its dead quiet


----------



## AndruwX

Guys.
How can I djent with a Fender Frontman? Seriously, is just can't find the right EQ...like, never.


----------



## WarMachine

Just found a nasty tone that i'm now in love with haha

i wanted to share it with my SSO bros 

*5150*
*Lead Channel
*Pre Gain : 6.5
Bass: 8
Mid: 5
High: 8
Post : 3-4
Resonance: 10
Presence: 8

These settings with my rig sound like a meaner JCM800 or JVM410H with an overdrive pedal maxed out, but with less harshness and more thump. Oh, and it cuts in a mix like a champ!  My guitar is loaded with DiMarzio D Activators and my cab is loaded with Eminence Governors. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as i do!


----------



## Wrecklyss

This is an amp that got a lot of criticism when it came out but a set of JJ tubes is really all it needs to fix every issue these have stock. I use KT77s and really dig the tone and versatility i get. I also swapped the stock Wharfedale drivers for an Eminence Cannabis Rex and V128GB which sound really good with it.




Channel 1 is like glass! Shimery and defined with Vox sweetness and clarity. Moderate EQ settings with a slight mid boost. reverb and tone cut to taste.

Channel 2 is thick and ballsy British Roar, dime out all the controls, set reverb to taste, and i have the channel volume rolled back to about the same volume level as the clean. Fat switch engaged, bright pulled out because i don't have a tone knob on my guitars and that keeps it from getting shrill. everything you love about a cranked Marshall is right here, you wouldn't think so but it can get BRUTAL!




Channel 3: I run the Bogner Red into the clean channel for a modern high gain. The variac is engaged as it keeps everything around the same volume, but the boost volume is set pretty high to push a lead out front. I use the B2 EQ shape, tight mode, and 20th anniversary structure. The mids here are slightly scooped just to prevent the "more of the same" effect. 

A touch of delay in the loop really makes it sound a lot bigger. It really starts to sing once you get the master to at least half way, but it's LOUD! Very affordable and very versatile rig.


----------



## Vinny530

Pretty similar to others here: tight cutting metal tone.

Peavey 6505+ on lead channel
Pre-3
low-5
mid-3
high-6
res-8.5
pres-8
post-3.5

this is with a maxon od808 up front with OD at 10 o'clock, tone at 10 o'clock, balance at 3 o'clock. DISCLAIMER: must use two noise gates, one on input and one in FX loop. 

use with valveking 4x12 with V30s


----------



## Vinny530

AndruwX said:


> Guys.
> How can I djent with a Fender Frontman? Seriously, is just can't find the right EQ...like, never.



sure you can, get a pod


----------



## Doulton

Long shot here, but does anyone have any decent settings for a Stagg 212? This thing is killin me here.


----------



## marshallH

Jet city jca20h 
Modern metal
(What I used for the recording in my signature)

Gain: 6 (you may have to put it at about 8 since my invader pup adds a lot of gain)
Bass: 8
Middle: 4 1/2
Treble: 6
Presence: 5 1/2

Numbers are notches on amp, not clock


----------



## pablod

Peavey 5150 II

Metal Tone: Lead Channel without OD and NOS preamp valves

Pre: 5
Bass: 7
Middle: 3
Treble : 5
Resonance: 7
Presence: 8

Cleans: I put a 5881 preamp valve in V6 for better cleans

Bright: Switch on
Crunch: Switch off
Pre: I put post gain on 10 and use pre grain as volumen knob
Bass: 10
Middle: 1
Treble: 6
Resonance: 10
Presence: 0
Post Gain: 10


----------



## Humbuck

Interesting thread for when you just can't dial in an inspiring sound at home!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Anyone else got any JCA 20/22 settings? I have a few of my own I'll share but wanna see other people's settings for reference since I never get good recordings with any settings I try. That and I just wanna see what everyone else uses for theirs.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Is this thread dead? 

If anyone still posts here, I'm picking up a Line 6 Pod XT Pro on friday & would love some settings to try out. Mainly looking for some modern tight metal tones.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I use the same settings on the red channels of my 6505 combo and 5153 mini:

Pre/gain: 3.5
Low: 6
Mid: 6
High: 6
Res/pres: 6
volume as needed

I'll adjust the low and resonance depending on the volume I'm playing, but they normally stay right there around 6. 

I boost the front end with either a Maxon OD808 or OD9: drive at 0, tone at 6, volume maxed. Decimators and various effects complete the rigs, but the boosted amp is the core of my sound. I play the 5153 into a Mesa Traditional 4x12 and have messed around with using the combo speakers or the Mesa with my 6505.


----------



## Bearitone

For the 6505 I like these settings on the lead and rhythm channel:
Bass: 6
Mids: 6
Treble: 7
Presence: 8
Resonance: 8
PreGain (Lead) : 3
PreGain (Rhythm) : 6.5
PostGain: as needed

I put an OD out front and then a MXR 10 band EQ in the effects loop with these settings:


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Peavey JSX KT77's

Ultra Channel
Fat Switch on
Res - 7
Pres - 6
Bass - 6
Mids - 3.5
Treble - 6
GE-7 in the loop with a +4db boost at 400, +7 at 800 and 3.2k

Ibby S920e-BK w/EMG 85X in the bridge


----------



## Soubi7string

So this is a simple set up that I'm using to get a dank ass Suffocation-esque tone

Ampeg VH140c
High -8.5
Ultra Mid -3 
Low -2
Gain - 8.5
Level - to your taste, I never go above 3

TS Mini (in the front)
Tone - 11
Level - 11
OD - 0

NS-50 (FX Loop)
Thresh - 8
Decay - 0

all through a Vader 4x12

Guitar:
BC Rich JRV7 with DiMarzio D-activator in the bridge and Liquifire in the neck with a 1 meg potentiometer for the volume.


----------



## sonofabias

If anyone has any GSP 1101 settings for the following amps it would be greatly appreciated : Engl Invader 150 , SE , Powerball 2 , Deizel Herbert , Peters Chimera , Bogner Uber and Ecstacy . Mesa dual rec and triple . I know it's a lot to ask but I'm playing in three bands right now and I don't have time to download everything I need . Thanks everyone . Cheers


----------



## Bladed-Vaults

How did I not know about this thread. 

Big bad tight metal (Keith merrowish tones)

Evh5153 100w. 
Red channel
Gain: 930 o'clock. 
Bass: 3oclock 
Mids: 2oclock
Treble:noon
Presence 330

As 805 in front no gain level max. Mids 1oclock bass 1oclock treble 2oclock. 

Using a real bright keisel with stock lithiums. Makes for s real nice surgical metal tone.


----------



## xAGx

I have a Laney Ironheart 60 watt 

Gain: 6-7 (Guitar Dependent)
Low: Noon
Mid: Noon
High: 2-3 o'clock
Resonance: 2:30 oclock
Presence: 2-3 o'clock (Guitar Dependent)

I run a ts-9 with the gain at 9 o'clock the tone control at roughly 1-2 o'clock and the volume maxed.
I also run an MXR ten band EQ in my effects loop. I cut the lowest lows and highest highs almost all the way off to reduce some of the super gritty sounding highs when playing with higher gain. I boosted the low and high mids a touch and the main mids a TON as it seems the Ironheart is a bit lacking in that department.

The gain of this amp is REALLY smooth so having the gain set a touch higher at 7 actually doesn't effect your sound as much as it would say with a 6505+ 

I run this to a 2x12 Mesa Recto Horizontal cab


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Anything for an EVH Djenty1djenty3 50w?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Black Metal amp settings? Stuff like MGLA, Morphesia, Thy Light, Advent Sorrow type tones.
What would the settings be?


----------



## Bentaycanada

*Marshall DSL 100* : Early thrash metal rhythm tone (aka Kill Em All)
Very good replica of the old boosted JMP/JCM tones for the early 80's!

*Green Channel* - *Crunch Mode*
Gain 10
Bass 5
Middle 4
Treble 6
Presence 6
Resonance 5 

*MXR ZW-44* (boost)
Output 10
Tone 10
Gain 3


----------



## Bentaycanada

*Mesa Mark V25/35 *(dials all in o’clock format) 
*
Mk IIC+ *(Master of Puppets / AJFA rhythm tone) 
*IIC+ Mode *
Gain 3 
Treble 3
Middle 8
Bass 8 
Presence 12
Graphic EQ engaged - V Shape 

*Mk IV *(Lamb of God rhythm tone) 
*IV Mode*
Gain 2 
Treble 2
Middle 9
Bass 9 
Presence 12
Graphic EQ engaged - V shape 

No boost needed, just face ripping tones!


----------



## Bentaycanada

*Fryette Deliverance 60*

*Tight Metal Rhythm* (o'clock format)
Mode: Less
Gain I 3
Gain II 2
Treble 2
Middle 10
Bass 11
Presence 2
Depth noon

*Maxon OD808*
Gain off
Level dimed
Tone to taste

*Ultra Heavy Modern Brootz* (o'clock format)
Mode: More
Gain I noon
Gain II noon
Treble 3
Middle 9
Bass 10
Presence 3
Depth 1

*Mesa Grid Slammer* (6 string)
Gain off
Level dimed
Tone to taste

*Fortin 33/Grind* (7/8 string)
Boost 2 (o'clock)

I'll admit this amp has a dozen ways you can dial it in and still get great tone. It's one crazy amp!


----------



## Rxcoma

crob1565 said:


> Yeah so one thing I've discovered after owning the AT100 for a while...is that its not as bad as some folks would like to admit...there's a trick to it..
> 
> This is my general tone. Its very Articulate. I'll put a vid up at some point.
> 
> Preamp Volume: MAX
> Contour: OFF
> High: 2
> Mid: 2 or 3
> Low: 8
> Low Res: 8
> Gain: 6
> 
> The amp is voiced strangely. The Mid control really is focused too high...its more like a high mid control...if you turn the contour off...1K actually becomes audible...and Mid range is your friend!
> 
> Better tubes really helps to. I also use my quadraverb to boost the mids too...only slightly though. Hope this is useful to other AT100 users




What?!! Why would ANYBODY hate on the At or ATX100? It's probably one of the greatest tube tone values ever made as far as metals concerned aside from maybe Peavey VK100 or Windsor..


----------



## Rxcoma

I score them on guitar center used FREQUENTLY for $179.. I have three... Tri mode Rectifier tube head with 100 tube watts. A nice and rugged look and edgy sound for under $200? Anyone who could hate on that either doesn't perform metal.. or is an absolute dildo bounce by brand slavery.. fuck wutcha heard AT-100 KILLS for the money


----------

